# How many wins?



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Assuming we play the season out with the current roster.

I'm feeling better about our offense by the day, and even if we don't go anywhere in the playoffs I think we're going to have a strong regular season showing. 51 wins.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

51 is a little high. I'll go with 46.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

48-53

Based on talent we should win our division or at least compete with Sacramento for first in the pacific.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

They have way too much offensive talent to not win 45 games, but they could be a lot better.

My guess = 49 wins.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

50 is within reach if they stay healthy AND either Hunter or Lampe emerge as a solid rotation player.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I'll say 44. The Suns should be pretty good, but I don't see them winning 50+ games.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'd say about 45 but i don't know if that will be enough to make the playoffs. the offense could explode and put them in the 50+ win range but i think just a couple games over .500 is a lot more likely with a shot at the playoffs.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I'll say 44. The Suns should be pretty good, but I don't see them winning 50+ games.


Looking at the west team by team, I'm almost inclined to think the same way, but there will be the annual 2-3 teams that unexpectedly combust (just hope it's not us?) and I don't think there are enough teams out there that much better than us for us to lose 32-35+ times. Maybe I'm being too optimistic.


----------



## montalban (Jun 27, 2004)

I think 50 is a good goal, but 47 or so is more realistic. Everything depends on getting decent production from the non-Amare big men. Not necessarily points, but boards and a willingness to bang. And on Joe Johnson not disappearing for half the season when facing the challenge from Richardson.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

37-42


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> 37-42


 :laugh:  :laugh: 

I think the suns will win 47-51 this year


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

35-50. It's can go either way with the Sun's I think. My guess though is about 44. There a GREAT team on paper, except for C, but this Center spot could kill them. But then again Amare can always guard the C's. But the West is definatly gonna be crazy this year. 

BFreak.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I predict 43


----------



## Voshkul20 (Jul 23, 2004)

what the heck lets be optimistic. 

60 wins


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Voshkul20</b>!
> what the heck lets be optimistic.
> 
> 60 wins


There is optomistic and then there is...........

The key for the Suns will be defense. Offensively, this team will be very very hard to stop. Last season the Suns ranked 11th in points per game (94.18 ppg) without Amare for the better part of two months, and shot 44.3% from the field (they ranked 10th). They've added one of the top PG's in the league who is a deadly outside shooter in Nash and an explosive scorer in Q. This team will score a lot of points and seems almost certain to finish in the top 5 in scoring (a topic for another day).

The key will be defense. Last season the Suns gave up 97.93 ppg. This was fourth worst. Their opponents shooting percentage was 44.6%, which was sixth worst. Phoenix ranked 26th in rebounding and had the 25th worst rebounding differential (opponents grabbed 43.76 rpg).

Having Amare healthy for the entire season should help in the rebounding area as should adding Richardson. This is not likely to be a dominant rebounding team, but in the previous two seasons the Suns were only outrebounded by less than an 1/2 a board a game.

Defense is another story. The most promising aspect of the acquisitions is that there will be enough depth to avoid having to play starters for 40 minutes a game. With a lot of competition, guys who don't play defense won't get the minutes, so the Suns should be able to sustain more intensity.

Will that be enough? Last year Sacramento won 55 games in spite of giving up 97.83 ppg and let opponents shoot 45.4%. Dallas won 52 games while giving up 100.26 ppg and 45.9% shooting. But Sacramento finished with the fifth highest average point differential and Dallas sixth.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

49-33


----------

